# Nass 5/24/12



## bvibert (May 25, 2012)

Finally got back out in the woods last night after nearly 2 weeks.  It felt great!

I met with Woodcore at the soccer fields, we did a nice little warm up across the street consisting of Halfpipe, Dip, and Jekyll&Hyde.  Then we crossed back over and headed towards Stone, where we took a new trail over to the kitchen bypass.  We followed that up with a climb up the fat kid and then down high life/miller time to end.

Ended up being about 10 miles in a little over 2 hours.

I started to hit the wall a bit towards the end, especially on the fat kid climb, but in general I felt good during the ride.


----------



## o3jeff (May 25, 2012)

What wall?


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What wall?



The invisible one.


----------



## o3jeff (May 25, 2012)

bvibert said:


> The invisible one.



You'll have to show it to me.

Maybe I'll have to take the mountain bike out again. You riding this weekend?


----------



## MR. evil (May 25, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You'll have to show it to me.
> 
> Maybe I'll have to take the mountain bike out again. You riding this weekend?



Want a tour of Batchelor street?


----------



## WoodCore (May 25, 2012)

Good ride last night for sure! Glad we got out yesterday instead of today. 

Once we crossed Punch Brook Road we rode:

Porty Potty Twisties>B52>Bridges>GW Connector>NW Passage>Jail Bait>Wasteland Bypass>Roller Derby>Kitchen Bypass aka Mayoral Madness>Stony Hill Road>FKC>Miller Road>High Life>Miller Time 


Trails rolled super nice and the dirt was extra tacky. Really enjoying railing the corners coming down Miller Time!!


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You'll have to show it to me.
> 
> Maybe I'll have to take the mountain bike out again. You riding this weekend?



Not sure, maybe Monday morning.


----------



## o3jeff (May 25, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Not sure, maybe Monday morning.



Your not drinking Sunday?


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Your not drinking Sunday?



What a silly question


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Trails rolled super nice and the dirt was extra tacky. Really enjoying railing the corners coming down Miller Time!!



Indeed! Best part of the ride, and its just gonna keep getting better as it gets ridden more!


----------

